# Need a skilled woodworker



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Need some help. Looking for a highly skilled wood worker to build butcher block styled bases. If you fit the bill or know someone who does please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

It's cheaper to buy them from China... I can make you all you want, but material costs will kill you before you even consider labor costs. I just boughta8x12x1 Red Oak board and I believe it was a little more than $60 for the wood alone. I had other supplies in the buggy, but I do remember saying some explicatives under my breath as I was picking through the wood. Sorry...

Found this guy on Ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hard-Maple-Cutting-Board-Butcher-Block-Christmas_W0QQitemZ300181790779QQihZ020QQcategoryZ46282QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I have made many wood paddles that way, they can come out very nice. Let me know if you still want help.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. PM's sent.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

My Scout troop made a bunch of them for use as cutting boards to sell. What are you using them for?


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *bamasam (12/12/2007)*My Scout troop made a bunch of them for use as cutting boards to sell. What are you using them for?




Plan on intergrating the wood with steel bases for steel sculpture.


----------

